# Steyr RSO/01 and the Flak 38 in 1/35?



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2020)

Did they ever mount the 2 cm flakvierling 38 on it, I only remember seeing it with the single one....was the vierling too heavy perhaps?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

I think too small for crew and ammo. The vierling uses ammo like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2020)

I'd think it would also make it top heavy


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 4, 2020)

As Jan says....It's only a profile and a smooshed one at that. Possibly just for transport


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------

